# New project - Field/tool box for R/C plane



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Santa brought my son a R/C plane for Christmas so I figured I would build him some sort of field/tool box to use while out flying his plane. We made a successful maiden voyage last weekend but the wind has pretty much kept him grounded this week. I built the stand out of 1" PVC and misc. fittings. As for the box itself, I am building it out of 1/2" birch plywood. When finished, I will stain it and then add a coat of sealer. One end will house the fuel jug and the other will have a removable control box with electric starter. No plans involved here so I am pretty much winging it as I go. There were a few errors with the pocket holes and a few things I should have done differently but it will have to do for now. I am using glue and pocket holes for the joinery. The box is assembled and the drawer pieces are cut out. Thanks, Steven

PVC stand to hold his plane:


Gluing pieces on the bottom to hold it in place while on the stand:


Bottom view of pieces that hold the box on the stand:


Bottom setting in place on the stand:


Box with three cut-outs for drawers and also an open storage space on top:


Drawer sides and ends cut and ready to assemble:


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

That fuel can dissolve almost any paint......So a tip is to use a fuel proof paint on that box so it won't get all goey and sticky. Probably will be a prototype box,after a bit of use, any mods needed will become obvious.


----------

